# how to wire blower motor?



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

New AO Smith motor 4sp 1075rpm 208-230v 1/2hp
old motor 1/2hp 200-/230 had red and black hot wires 2/120 legs =240v. black to capacitor red to motor. 
new states blue med hi black hi orange is med lo red low 
White on diagram stands alone -------------
line in
blue med hi ------------

brown and brown/white are connected to capicitor 7.5

How would i hook the wires up?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

First you need to make sure that this is the exact replacement for the motor you had. The fours speeds of the new motor suggest it's for the inside blower motor. The old motor wires suggest condenser fan motor. 

Which is it?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your going from a 3 wire set up, to a 4 wire set up. Follow the wires that run to the current cap. The blue wire of the new motor will go to the terminal that feeds the old cap. the white wire will go to the opposite terminal. The 2 browns will then go to your new cap.

Is this a multi HP rescue motor, or did you get a blower motor by mistake.


----------



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

this is a blower motor for trane heat pump. circuit board was replaced and not sure how they rewired everything but it ran for years 24/7 there is only 2 wires from circuit bord to blower motor. Both are live at 240v. just not sure how to hook up with all the extra wires. Also white wire? does that goe to circuit board or can you hook up only using 2 wires like to last one?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post pic of circuit board.


----------



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

last pic shows the 2 wire with power 240v that were the only two connected to old motor. Here are some pics.


----------



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

here are more pics. as you can see only 2 wire which are both power to make 240v was hooked to old motor. appearently many hands have been in it. there is a wood boiler connected to it which used the blower also. that's why so many wires around circuit board.


----------



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

*how to wire trane heatpump blower?*

here are some pics. I have the red and black hot wire 240v coming in . which ones do I hook them too? I hooked brown/white to common cap. brown to 7.5 cap. states save motor 10% if 7.5 is used. what do I do with remaining wires? old motor only used the two hot wires 240v. sorry for sideways photos 1/2 hp 1075RPM 4sp 208-230v AOSmith motor from Grainger.


----------



## nunesent (Jun 1, 2012)

On the box the motor came in it should tell you that white or yellow is common. Should be white. That goes to one side of line by the transformer and the speed you want goes to the second side of line on the relay. Black should be high speed check the motor box to make sure. Need a better pic on the wiring diagram.


----------



## nunesent (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry forgot to tell you cut other wires and cap them best with crimp fitting or at least a wire nut. Dont cut them short leave them long, cap, and wire tie out of the way.


----------



## delguy (May 30, 2012)

*thanks*

I think I got it. It vibrates alot. old motor harness that screw to squiral wheel is a littl bigger. I may need a new harness for motor if cant fing the right size gromit. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## nunesent (Jun 1, 2012)

Make sure the screw that holds the fan to the motor is tight. Also make sure the gape side to side is close to even. If you can look at the shaft of the motor as it mounts to the fan you should not see any Halifax you do the motor shaft is to small and is the wrong motor


----------

